# Maine coons in snow



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

They weren't too impressed yesterday but now they are loving it!
I was beginning to doubt they were real coonies with all the paw flicking and looks of disgust that they expressed on first seeing the white stuff but not anymore. They can't get enough of it today:thumbup:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

What gorgeous pics, of gorgeous cats! Yes they really are built for this weather aren't they? We don't have nearly as much snow here in London, but Mitzy has been in and out all day and is fluffing up all over, and bushing her tail to keep herself warm. Cute


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, they are stunning!!!


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

The first pic would be great as a christmas card


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW, Stunning cats and great pics well done...........Chris


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I love the 4th pic :thumbup: looks as though he/she  is trying to empty all the snow off the branch onto the other one :lol:

Louie's new game is to get as much snow on his snow shoes rush back in side & flick it everywhere  :lol:


----------



## juju169 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lovely cats, we haven't had a drop of snow here, so I'm feeling quite left out! Then again Devon and Cornwall seem to miss out on most things.


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments. Leo, (the silver tabby) is only 7 months old and he is a lot more playful than his pal Oscar. I think he was trying to get closer to the bird feeder in the 4th shot but as you can tell from Oscar's expression, he was not impressed!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous cats. No snow here for my Norwegians though:frown:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Stunning cats, stunning pics!!

That first pic looks like the sort of thing you'd expect to see in the papers about these wild "big cats" in the countryside - full on hunting mode  Lovely to see!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful cats lovely photos. for you that havent experienced the snow yet, just wait


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stunning! iw ant one!


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Lovely pictures, they look like they're really in their element! Sinbad and Napoleon have had a couple of missions out today, but the London snow is all a bit damp and spivvy, not like your proper snow...


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Lovely cats, hope my kitten lynx turns into one similar to the gorgeous MC cats


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Love it! Just loving these photos of the semi-long haired breed in snow - exactly what that gorgeous coat is for!!


----------

